# Classical Fans Opinions Wanted on This Music (note my own)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A favorite band of mine is Phish. They aren't the best singers (at all, really) nor are they great composers or songwriters. What they are amazing at, and what they are known for, is extended improvisation during their live shows. They are the leaders of the modern jam band scene, and commonly referred to as the modern Grateful Dead.

I am curious what Classical fans would think of the following jam. When they nail a jam, it sounds like a composition to my ears:

Much thanks in advance to anyone that takes the time to get out of their comfort zone and provide me with some feedback.

I think this is very impressive, and my improvisation style is heavily influenced by this band. I'll have to post a jam of mine next to the "Today's Composers" section!






:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps you get a better response in the Non Classical section Captain.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you get a better response in the Non Classical section Captain.


ya, def


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can the mods move this to the non-classical discussion forum? Also, can we correct note to not in the title?

Thanks.


----------

